# trail cams



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This isn't exactly about bow hunting, but I thought you fellows would be the guys to ask about trail cams. I just finished putting a few thousand dollars into a pond with waterfall, fountain, weeping wall, self skimmers, and Koi. Tonight I came home after work and found the fountain torn up, hoses chewed, rocks knocked into the pond, and I hope the liner isn't torn. If it is there is a couple thousand dollars damage. They evidently tore things up trying to catch the fish. A neighbor told me two black labs were the culprits. How much would I have to pay for a digital trail cam that would be good enough to identify the culprits?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

For that purpose, buy the 50.00 Stealth cam from Cabela's or the like. That will do you just fine w/ minimum investment.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0025955


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have one of those cheap Stealth cams and it works pretty good. I would say the pictures would be good enough to identify the dogs out to about 20 feet. Most pictures of deer came out clear, like a regular 35mm camera.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have three very good Canon 35 mm camera's, but my Canon G5 has spoiled me, and I don't want to buy film or pay for processing anymore. What is an effective digital going to cost me?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

An "effective" digital will be at least $250. If you go with one, I recommend the Cuddeback.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

For his purposes the $100 digital (Stealth cam?) at walmart would work fine. I don't think he's looking for superior quality pictures, just something to identify what's causing the problem.

PS: I haven't used this camera so I can't say it's a great one. Only that it's a cheap digital that should do the job.

But if you want to go with a better quality one the cuddeback is good.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The $100 digital has received quite a bit of negative feedback. But, it may suit his purpose.


----------

